# Can you use NHS entitlement in Gibralter



## sarah6619 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi
I am thinking of owning a holiday home in Estepona. If I need to use medical facilities under my UK entitlement can I go to Gibralter. I know there is the E11 card but I was thinking if I needed exrays etc I know in Italy you have to pay for them although doctor free, i wondered if Gibralter is UK territory and therefore I can get UK entitlement?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

As far as I am aware, you cannot use UK NHS facilities in Gibraltar. Strictly speaking, Gibraltar is not 'UK territory'. It's a Crown Dependency or something similar with its own police, health and education services.
Your EHIC is for emergencies only so I don't think you can use it as you would use the NHS in the UK.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

sarah6619 said:


> Hi
> I am thinking of owning a holiday home in Estepona. If I need to use medical facilities under my UK entitlement can I go to Gibralter. I know there is the E11 card but I was thinking if I needed exrays etc I know in Italy you have to pay for them although doctor free, i wondered if Gibralter is UK territory and therefore I can get UK entitlement?


Judging from my experience of accompanying friends who were on holiday from the UK to a Spanish state hospital when their daughter had an accident, if you produce your EHIC card you will not be charged anything for treament, including X rays. Their child broke her arm and had x/rays at two different hospitals, our local one and the Malaga children's hospital, the fracture set and plastered, two follow up appointments at our local hospital and was given a CD with copies of her X rays on it to take home. The receptionists at both hospitals did ask if they had travel insurance in addition, and took details of the policy, but I guess that was in case any treatment should be needed which the EHIC would not cover, such as repatriation.

You do have to make sure that you go to a state hospital or medical centre for treatment, though, and not to a private hospital or clinic, which do not accept EHIC cards.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

No, Gibraltar has its own contributory healthcare scheme for residents and people who work there. But as mentioned already, your EHIC card will cover you for any emergency treatment under the Spanish state healthcare system while you are holidaying in Spain, free of charge.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

sarah6619 said:


> Hi
> I am thinking of owning a holiday home in Estepona. If I need to use medical facilities under my UK entitlement can I go to Gibralter. I know there is the E11 card but I was thinking if I needed exrays etc I know in Italy you have to pay for them although doctor free, i wondered if Gibralter is UK territory and therefore I can get UK entitlement?


Confused....You say here you are thinking of buying a holiday home, yet in your other post, you talk as if you will be living in Estapona permanently, and that you live in Italy at the moment.

If you live in Italy at the moment, and are going to live in Spain, then you have no NHS entitlement, including no right to use a UK EHIC a card.


----------



## sarah6619 (Apr 2, 2015)

I have a house in Italy but work in UK, so non resident, the house in Spain will likely be the same a holiday home we try to use as much as possible, I suppose as I like to integrate into the community and dont want to be a tourist so it is important the times I am at the house I mix with people. 
I just heard horror stories of people who have gone to other countries and ended up paying for treatment in UK is free .
also who knows sometime in the future a holiday home may become a home and always good policy to do research, no hard and fast rules at the moment so hope with all the good responses I get it can help me makes decisions


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

sarah6619 said:


> I have a house in Italy but work in UK, so non resident, the house in Spain will likely be the same a holiday home we try to use as much as possible, I suppose as I like to integrate into the community and dont want to be a tourist so it is important the times I am at the house I mix with people.
> I just heard horror stories of people who have gone to other countries and ended up paying for treatment in UK is free .
> also who knows sometime in the future a holiday home may become a home and always good policy to do research, no hard and fast rules at the moment so hope with all the good responses I get it can help me makes decisions


Your EHIC can be used while you are in Spain on short visits (less than 90 days) for unexpected medical treatment. You can't use it for planned surgery and it doesn't cover repatriation to the UK. You may have to pay the cost of prescription medication, but X-rays etc will be free.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sarah6619 said:


> I have a house in Italy but work in UK, so non resident, the house in Spain will likely be the same a holiday home we try to use as much as possible, I suppose as I like to integrate into the community and dont want to be a tourist so it is important the times I am at the house I mix with people.
> I just heard horror stories of people who have gone to other countries and ended up paying for treatment in UK is free .
> also who knows sometime in the future a holiday home may become a home and always good policy to do research, no hard and fast rules at the moment so hope with all the good responses I get it can help me makes decisions


Until you speak at least passable Spanish you will be 'integrating' with fellow Brits!
But it really is easy to meet people. 
We have Spanish and British friends, I belong to a couple of Spanish political organisations and also to a music club. (Spanish too). I used to work for a dog rescue and rehoming charity (ADANA). 
We go out to dinner with friends at least twice a month as well as meeting up for coffee, in fact it's nice to have an engagement -free week. Some of the British immigrants we have got to know have lived in other countries before settling in Spain and have had interesting lives. So yes, you can create a good social life....but it takes time, as it does anywhere.
Afaik the Ayuntamiento offers Spanish courses either free or at very low cost and there are intercambio groups where you can practise.
Estepona is a quiet, rather bourgeois Spanish town much favoured by Spaniards as well as foreigners for old-fashioned family holidays. The old town is beautiful and if you want a more lively ambience there are bars and music venues in the Port area.


----------



## sarah6619 (Apr 2, 2015)

Thank you Mrypg you have been very helpful and so have others, I know it will take time especially when it willstart as a holiday home when and if we get enough money but I hope having a holiday home will help lay down foundations so when/if we finally move out we have a small social group to start with. I am looking forward to the adventure what ever it brings


----------

